# Sevenstring.org email aliases



## Chris (Apr 19, 2004)

If you'd like a forwarding email alias for [email protected], it's free. PM me or email me, [email protected], or register and toss a message here if you'd like.

They're free of charge, and women will throw themselves at you for them!

- Chris


_*sevenstring.org does not guarantee that women will actually throw themselves at you. However for a small fee, TLFuRy will come to your house and give your pets lap dances._


----------

